# Zavrina's Foaling Thread



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Hmm I say the foal will be a chestnut colt.. And he will be born on March 28th!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy Big Belly!

Buckskin Colt born......March 21st.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

I say chestnut filly born March 25th!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Buckskin filly born on April fools day 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Our stallions first foal was a palomino filly on April fools day last year. I told him to shoot for that again...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Any updates?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

320 days today and we're hangin' out. 
On day 312 there was a lot of baby movement during the day. Then she was sweating, pacing, pawing, laying down etc... in the middle of the night but that passed (thankfully). She has been hanging back in the herd a bit lately. Tonight she decided to flip the b*tch switch and state that she will no longer stand for "washing" of any kind. No looking either! Where does sweet mare gone HAG fit on the "I'm going to foal-o-meter"?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL. Is that sweat in the last picture or did you wash her?

She's soooo close!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a huge belly!!! She's gunna burst!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

No, no, no, neither. I "attempted" to wash her. Very different. The good news is she has a very clean flank.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Waiting for baby horsies.......


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Waiting for baby horsies.......


You realize all our mares are gunna foal in one day right? haha They driven us crazy for 11 plus months for one big shahbang!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

This forum will have too much cuteness!!!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't have any guesses on the color or gender but with such lovely parents I'm sure it will be a stunner! Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup ... I'm subbing to see baby TBs!


----------



## darklotus88 (Mar 20, 2012)

your stallion is very handsome


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> You realize all our mares are gunna foal in one day right? haha They driven us crazy for 11 plus months for one big shahbang!


There are a handful of them due at the same time on here so of course! I bet they have this all planned out.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I just wish they would then I could sleep at night again until late April. When the next foal is due.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

No, no exciting update but I figured while I was stalking Zavrina this afternoon I'd play around with the camera and maulti-task. So here are some more pictures of a very pregnant mare.


























A very itchy pregnant mare (we got a real kick out of the second picture, tricky!)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

This one is super funny. Look at the belly between her legs.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I LOVE that one, silly girl.

Simply because I am sitting up watching a suspicious mare anyway... 

I have no idea where they come from but these hideous creatures come out at night. Sleeping in the barn was never an option when I have the night club hot spot for 3-5" long toe biters. Last year we would see one or two a week. Usually already dead, my cats kill them. This year since the winter was so mild and its in the 80's already, we have seen two a *day*. Being a "giant water beetle" one would think they could leave my high, dry, field like home alone but not the case. So every night that I go check on the mare I tip toe down to the barn making sure one of these isn't sunning itself under my mercury light, like this baby one here. God forbid one should latch onto my PJ's and come back to bed with me!!!! Or fly into my groggy face. Safe to say that would wake me up faster than seeing a mare about to foal.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*Bucket soccer, you should try it.*

You think your mares are confusing? Mine is slap happy and passing the time by playing with her feed bucket. Simply lifting it off the gate with her teeth and pawing at it isn't fun anymore. She trys to hold it up with one hock and lift it off with the other. When does get the bucket off she will either put a foot in it or waddle it backwards it in circle around the stall. All the while stopping to pee, yawn, bite her sides, itch, grunt, grown, flag her tail but then quickly getting back to the game. 

She looks at me like I stole a chocolate bar from a pregnant woman when I take her bucket back. If I'm not watching, she doesn't get to sleep with it. Seriously Zavrina, you don't get an extra ten points for dropping the foal into a five quart pail....

I thought it was cute (NOT as cute as a baby...sigh...) so here is a video.


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

I couldn't help but giggle at this video:lol: she seems to have a goofball personality


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

My mare is due April 1st as well! She is a silly thing, I love horses with personalities like hers. That was hilarious when she was using her hocks to bump the bucket, lol. Has she always done that or did she just start it? Cant wait to see the baby!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Looking forward to both of your babies as well :clap:

She is a ham!
Zavrina was stalled 24/7 for the first five years of life until we bought her two years ago and turned her out permanently. I think its a learned habit, a source of amusement when there was none. She was stalled in the stallion barn at their farm and also in that barn was her brother Chet who came to live with us in January of this year. Chet is now turned out as well after many years in the stall but oddly enough if I take his gelding buddy (another brother to these two and equally as much of a goof ball) Chet will do the same thing! I caught him backing my 100 gallon water tank around the pasture as I was in the process of hooking up a hose to fill it. I hadn’t seen Zavrina do this in particular before but I think now that shes spent a good ten nights in the stall she is finding her old ways of entertainment again. I have another sister of these horses and all four “siblings” are real characters. They are very smart, they all un-tie themselves when tied (yeah, real cute right? Especially when the stallion does it…) They all play creative games. They are a fun bunch 


























And she untied her sister later....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

LoL, what a dork!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

On topic, we have wax this morning


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

That's great. My mare keep me up all night last night. She was kicking her belly, swishing her tail, doing the lip flaring, wet loose stool, the whole thing, then about 2:30 am she let out a lot a gas, and settled down and went to sleep. She was 343 on 3/16/12.


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

I will expect a photo message/text as SOON as that foal is on the ground! Even if it's 3 AM!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

They have one of those in the AM too? Zavrina is going to be a kind mare and foal at 3*PM*, in the clean pasture under a bright warm sun! (Its nice this time of year in denial, you should visit) 

You'll be one of the first to know!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*330 Days*

80* last week and 30* with snow today. I hope she holds out for a day or two yet, its suppose to go back into the 50's for next week at least.









Her body is now showing every possible sign of being ready to foal and for the first time since the beginning of March, Zavrina has acted comfortable. No more heavy breathing, butt rubbing, side biting, holding her back foot up, pawing etc.. over the past two days.









And a belly shot still warm & dry in the stall this morning before turning her loose in a blizzard.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks like she is waxing a little, it should be soon.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking oh so close


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Snow? Oh how i dont envy you. Its pouring down rain here though. 

Looks like she'll go in about 2 days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thus far she has been fairly early with her signs but text book. She has been waxing, just a little, like this since the 26th :wink: Getting excited to meet baby.

Yes, the snow is a nice touch isn't it? Considering the HOT weather we had a few days ago. The poor horses do not know what to do. QUICK shed out as fast as you can, wait no! Grab any loose hair you can find and glue it back on!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

That's how it is here too not 80 but in the upper 60s, then still freezing at night. Poor horses don't know what to do.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

When can I start asking "Are we there yeeeeeeet"

I fail at guessing. Horrible. I was so sure she'd go early too. On the plus side the scare around 315 days is just a memory, no worries, it'll clearly be a properly baked baby. But I would like to sleep maybe just a few solid nights before I start to watch Jinx who is due May 4th. 

For being such an uncomfortable grump earlier she sure has been content the past eight or so days. Seriously, I think shes accepted that we're having this baby and has moved on.

Finally closing in on her "due date" here she is at 338 days.


















































She'll let me wash again. And even try to get some milk to test! But I am un-able to get any milk from her? What sprayed onto her legs today (you can see it in one of the pictures) looks white.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Whoa, talk about some major veins! She sure looks like shes ready to pop.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

> Whoa, talk about some major veins!


Well, _aparently_ when your lugging around this giant sack of potatoes in your belly and 14 gallons of milk then walking from your round bale up to the barn because similar to a body builder lifting weights! You should have heard her heavy breathing :lol:


----------



## cowgirl928 (Feb 4, 2012)

lol the poor thing looks so awkward with her petite boning and her 55-gallon barrel belly


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She certainly looks CLOSE! Cant wait to see her baby!


----------



## Joie (Dec 30, 2011)

It's 4 AM and I woke up a few hours ago after having a dream that you called me! There MUST be a baby by now! LOL!

In my dream it was also a filly...


----------



## friesian1 (Apr 3, 2012)

Subbing , cant wait to see it !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

She gave birth... to twin candles...









Keep dreaming of fillies Joie! Palomino please! But I'll be happy with little Cherry or Norit no matter which gender/color it is so long as everything is smooth sailing and its a nicely built healthy baby.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

TONIGHT TONIGHT TONIGHT!!!

I hope you didn't plan to sleep...? ****.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Maybe this kid will make an appearance in the remaining hours of Easter? Perfect little sweet candy to get


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

WOW, that girl had better pop out a baby in a couple hours with wax like that! Come on girl, you can do it!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Subbing! Can't wait to see the new little one


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am not going to sleep until she pops this baby out and I get to see it. *grabs caffeine* 

Bring it on Mare...:think:


----------



## pinkswagger26 (Jul 15, 2011)

Subbing for pictures


----------



## friesian1 (Apr 3, 2012)

No sleep for you tonite !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

CLaPorte432 said:


> I am not going to sleep until she pops this baby out and I get to see it. *grabs caffeine*
> 
> Bring it on Mare...:think:


Alright Chelsea, feel free to drive up here tonight! Just wake me up after shes had it, its dried off, cute and ready to play with.

This is not the first, nor the second, but the THIRD time she has faked me out. All of our previous mares in foal were either clearly foaling or clearly not. Super easy. This one must find it amusing to keep me up all night. She was tail flagging, lip curling, head itching, side biting, kicking and pawing every time I checked on her from 11PM to 2AM. When I came out at 3AM she was eating. 4AM she was laying on her side making all kinds of racket breathing, groaning. I quietly watched as the hours passed. You could see her side tighten and contractions, vulva gaping, red, etc... (still is...) but no water breaking. Peed, pooped. Peed and pooped some more. Never stood up. Never stopped the evenly spaced contractions. She did this until about 7AM to be good and sure that I wouldn't return to bed to get some sleep and then she hopped up, shook off and started in on her round bale which her head hasn't come out of since.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

****. What the heck? What a naughty, naughty, naughty mare!!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*Its a filly!*

Born around 11:45PM. She was a little bit stuck, but made it into the world easy enough with just a little help. Poor momma was in shock for about an hour, by that time the filly was up and half dry. Momma is trying to get the hang of things, she and the filly are never in the same place at the same time and the baby hasn't nursed yet. Will try again in a few after everyone has a well deserved break. Mom and baby are both otherwise doing fantastic and we are very happy with our new addition.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe!!!!!!!! Cute!!!!!! Buckskin!!!!!!! Filly!!!!!!!!

Oh my goodness isnt she adorable! I hope mom geta the hang of things. Is this her first foal? (cant remember if you said)


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

So pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## snowynkate (Jan 9, 2012)

gorgeous congrats


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Sooooo cute!! And such a good example of how baby camouflage can mimic dun.


----------



## WyndellaRose (Nov 7, 2011)

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Cute Baby love the markings. tell your momma she did good!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That was a nailbiter!What a cutie,though-Congratulations on your new filly!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

She's adorable! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

Congrats. She is adorable.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations! How is she doing now? 

Must. Have. More. Pictures.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats on such a cutie! Hope everything works out well for her and momma!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, it has been a long and very sore sleepless couple of nights but things are looking up! Sore being I fractured my wrist in February, it was mostly healed but wrestling with a baby has re-fractured it. And as if that, sleep deprivation and the baby troubles wasn't enough I managed to blow out an ear drum yesterday to. So all this in the midst of dashing to doctor appointments I say we FINALLY convinced the filly to nurse off from mom!

The vet made it out yesterday morning to tube some of the mares milk into the baby to buy us more time. He suggested we really push for her to drink from a pail. By the afternoon she relented and drank from a pail from then until the wee hours of the morning we were able to get five pints into her. Yesterday evening we spent several hours with one person on each side of the baby trying yet again to guide her nose to a teat by milk on our fingers. We spent another couple of hours doing so early this morning and she finally got it. By 7:00AM she was nursing on her own. I've been watching like a hawk all day and she seems to have it down now. 

What a frustrating, nerve racking experience! But her IgG came back good, momma is healthy and is doing a wonderful job, baby got the hang of things and is an absolute doll (maybe not the sharpest tool in the shed, but stunning none the less).

A beautiful, beautiful thing









Thank-you all for your advice and pointers in the other thread. 





CLaPorte432 said:


> I think she should be named Chaos or Trouble. LoL.


I couldn't agree more, so she was named accordingly :wink: 

Here is miss Tribulation....










Selah thought she could sneak a peak without being noticed, busted!




























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Gorgeous foal! . I lov her marking, she will be stunning when she's al, grown up!


----------



## bird3220 (Mar 20, 2012)

SOOOOOO CUTE!!!! I love seeing all these new baby pics.


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

She is gorgeous! I am so happy she finally managed to find the milk bank. I can only imagine the stress you've been through the past couple days. Seeing a baby succeed and overcome its problems makes it all worth it.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Beautiful baby! Congrats. Now-rest and heal.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe!!! Shes so cute! Great name too!

Im relieved that she is nursing now so i can only imagine how you are feeling! Shes completely adorable and i just wanna snatch her up and take her home.

Mom looks like she has grasped the whole mommy job and seems to be very proud of her.


----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

So gorgeous!!!!! Love her markings


----------



## sonsedg68 (Apr 11, 2012)

aww shes beautiful love the colour hope mum n baby are doin well


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Glad she is finally nursing from Mom. looks like they are doing fine now. Time for you to rest & recoup-I like the name you picked. We love to see updates on the foal pictures. hint hint.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## ladytaurean515 (Apr 2, 2012)

awwww....love the video..made me almost cry and laugh when she was trying to stand and they were talking to each other....I can't wait now for mine to get here!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats, she's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

*Updates...*

Our last update here, I've started a thread for Tribby's updates in the picture section. 
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/tribulations-picture-updates-121015/

She is two weeks old today,


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Congrats on this thread too LOL I think she is a doll!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, she is looking great! Glad everything is going well, it is amazing how quickly they seem to grow!!!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

^ You're tellin' me! My baby is barely a baby! I couldn't believe it but her head went from the foal halter on the tightest hole being a little to loose yet to the third hole down already. Three holes in a week and a half!

Not sure what I expected, her sire is a moose :lol:


----------

